# My first dye-job!



## flyingduster (Dec 10, 2009)

I have colorued before with chalk, but never dye, so this was FUN!

letting the colour set...








Paris sat there very nicely for me and didn't fidget or worry the bags at all! Silly girlie!!!

the end result:



























sooooooooooooooo much fun!!! And yes, she LOVES the attention she's getting now, and so do I!


----------



## MarleysGirl (Apr 11, 2008)

How did you get the color to fade as it goes up?


----------



## TLA (May 3, 2010)

I love it! Love how it fades up the legs. You can sure tell she was enjoying the attention can't you?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Beautiful!!! And with my favorite color too <3!!


----------



## bfoster (Feb 9, 2009)

fabulous!!!


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

That looks awesome!! When I read "dye job", I thought uh oh, this is gonna be horrendous... but yours turned out SO GREAT!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

*sings and dances* It was a 2 eyed 4 pawed flying purple Poodle puppy, 2 eyed 4 pawed flying purple Poodle puppy (Where's her pretty ribbons?) flying purple Poodle puppy, sure looks great to me!

I'm not a music nerd. No, not at all!


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

she looks like cotton candy.


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

So awesome...I love it! How did you do the fade? So cool.


----------



## MoosMom (Sep 15, 2009)

You did a GREAT job!! I just love it!!!


----------



## sizzledog (Nov 23, 2008)

WOW, that is a fantastic dye job.. especially of your first try! WOW!


----------



## Nil (Oct 25, 2007)

That is amazing! I also read the title and went "Oh no!" but I have to say that is astounding. Paris looks like she really enjoyed herself too. =)


----------



## HyperFerret (Feb 7, 2009)

Oh WOW! That is truly awesome and I ~LOVE~ it!!! I also love the fading!



Xeph said:


> *sings and dances* It was a 2 eyed 4 pawed flying purple Poodle puppy, 2 eyed 4 pawed flying purple Poodle puppy (Where's her pretty ribbons?) flying purple Poodle puppy, sure looks great to me!
> 
> I'm not a music nerd. No, not at all!


LOL ... I was so singing along!


----------



## flyingduster (Dec 10, 2009)

I faded it just by blending lightly with the comb really. I smooshed the dye in right down around the cuff, and line-combing it right to the skin all around the bottom area, then worked my way up with the comb really. As i got further up I wasn't line combing anymore, I was just running the comb down through the coat to spread the dye up, and in the end/at the top was barely whisking it over the coat to tip the edges with a hint of colour. It was an experiment and worked great, I love it!!!





































(I know the lighting makes it look pink here, but stuffed if I can make it come out as purple as it really is! lol)


----------



## dog karma (May 20, 2010)

The "dye job" title scared me, but her coat looks absolutely gorgeous !

The outdoor pictures of her running are stunning !!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

You know what else she reminds me of? A POPPLE!


----------



## railNtrailcowgrl (Jul 24, 2008)

Xeph said:


> You know what else she reminds me of? A POPPLE!


OMG POPPLES!!! I didn't think that any one else still remembered what those were. 

She is really beautiful BTW, I LOVE purple!!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Popples! Pop-pop-pop-pop-Popples! The Popples they'll make you smiiiiiiiiiile!


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

It looks fantastics!! I love how the colour fades too 

It is funny I was just doing my friend's hair purple the other day and we were joking that we should give Iorek a purple ear! Maybe I should... I am not sure that Manic Panic would be good for that though! And, he would never sit still like your dog, what a good girl!


----------



## HyperFerret (Feb 7, 2009)

Xeph said:


> You know what else she reminds me of? A POPPLE!


Right Again!!! XD



railNtrailcowgrl said:


> OMG POPPLES!!! I didn't think that any one else still remembered what those were.
> 
> She is really beautiful BTW, I LOVE purple!!


I do, I remember the popples! And I still have my popple! I actually keep him out in my bedroom.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I have a popple too!


----------



## flyingduster (Dec 10, 2009)

lmao!!! I had a popple too! hehe.

And yes, manic panic is BRILLIENT for dogs, and is one of the primary brands used by the big creative groomers in the states...


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

flyingduster said:


> lmao!!! I had a popple too! hehe.
> 
> And yes, manic panic is BRILLIENT for dogs, and is one of the primary brands used by the big creative groomers in the states...


Really?? Hmmm... I may have some new plans for the long weekend...


----------



## railNtrailcowgrl (Jul 24, 2008)

ioreks_mom said:


> Really?? Hmmm... I may have some new plans for the long weekend...


My vote is for a manic panic faux hawk!  Iorek would rock it out!


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Haha! Good idea! I will have to strongly consider that!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Personally, I'd love to see Iorek dyed to look like a skunk xD

Also...I HAVE A POPPLE TOO!!!! P.J.!


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Well, I do call him "stinkerbutt" but I am not sure he would appreciate that colour job!

I never had a popple but my sister did!


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

I love the dye job!

I shaved my cocker mix (looks 99% cocker) in a traditional Cocker clip, but did a 2" wide Mohawk from the top of his head to his tail. He still has a tail, so I am letting the mohawk get a little longer, then am going to clip the mohawk into triangular points to make him look like a dragon. He's a goofy little dog, so he needs a goofy haircut.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

That sounds awesome!! You _have_ to post pictures of that!!


----------



## Happy Paws (May 5, 2010)

I'm sorry but I think it's awful, why on earth would you want to do that to such a beautiful dog.????????????????


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> I'm sorry but I think it's awful, why on earth would you want to do that to such a beautiful dog.????????????????


^^This is what I was thinking^^ but I never have understood poodle people and Paris doesn't look stressed so I say to each his own. I do like that color purple though.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

FlashTheRottwuggle said:


> ^^This is what I was thinking^^ but I never have understood poodle people and Paris doesn't look stressed so I say to each his own. I do like that color purple though.


It has nothing to do with "poodle" people. Its a creative art, and the dogs do like it, because their humans tell them how great they look and they feed off the owner's energy. Dogs don't have emotions on their own. You can take the ugliest dog ever, and tell it is beautiful, pretty, gorgeous, what a great dog it is, talk in a high voice, etc. and its going to strut around and act like its on top of the world. You can take a beautiful dog and say, Oh my god what happened to you, you look terrible..you poor thing, oh no, etc in a sad or traumatized/desperate sounding voice and make that dog think something is wrong with it or it was bad. Dogs percieve themselves as WE humans teach them to. There is nothing wrong with putting non toxic, non harmful color on a dog. I'm so tired of hearing how awful and mean creative grooming is..blah blah blah. There are much bigger issues in the world than some color on a dog.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Well said, Graco. I agree


----------



## meghf (Jul 12, 2009)

I agree with Graco. 

And I love Paris, she looks amazing!


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Happy Paws said:


> I'm sorry but I think it's awful, why on earth would you want to do that to such a beautiful dog.????????????????


 a little dye? so what? You're entitled to not like how a dye job looks but that doesnt make it cruel, mean or anything remotely bad..if you didnt like the look...why say anything at all?? 

the lady i met with a Crestie with pierced ears....that's a whole 'nother story....

and i still say she looks like cotton candy...mmm...makes me wish the fair was in town..


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Nice dog - like the gradient/fade effect on the legs. Nicely done. Looks really good in motion too 

*goes to google what the heck a "popple" is*


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

KBLover said:


> *goes to google what the heck a "popple" is*


LOL, you must be a young'un. ;-)


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Then young must mean like, 16, because I'm "only" 24 and I had a Popple and loved to watch them on TV!


----------



## NRB (Sep 19, 2009)

no clue what a popple is but the dog looks fabulous! Great dye job!


----------



## grab (Sep 26, 2009)

I think it looks great If my dogs were white, they'd totally be sporting some dye


----------



## TLA (May 3, 2010)

Xeph said:


> Then young must mean like, 16, because I'm "only" 24 and I had a Popple and loved to watch them on TV!


Heck I am 26 and I had no clue what a "popple" was until I googled it...


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I have always wanted to dye the tip of Mia's tail either hot pink or purple. I think it's really cute and well done!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Lol Xeph... I think this is the wrong thread. XD


----------



## Happy Paws (May 5, 2010)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> a little dye? so what? You're entitled to not like how a dye job looks but that doesnt make it *cruel*, mean or anything remotely bad..if you didnt like the look...why say anything at all??


I never said it was *cruel*, I just don't understand why people want to do it, I'd love to know why.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I know. My internet went hay wire and I just spent the last half hour trying to fix it! >.< 

I hate verizon. So. Much.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I would imagine people dye their dog because they like the look of it...



Xeph said:


> I know. My internet went hay wire and I just spent the last half hour trying to fix it! >.<
> 
> I hate verizon. So. Much.


I just had to poke fun at you.


----------



## grab (Sep 26, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> I never said it was *cruel*, I just don't understand why people want to do it, I'd love to know why.


Because many like the looks of it. It does not harm the dog, and many dogs enjoy it because they're getting attention from their owners. No different than a haircut. 

People do all sorts of things to their dogs because they like it...collars, bandannas, haircuts.. as long as it doesn't harm the dog, no harm done


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

grab said:


> People do all sorts of things to their dogs because they like it...collars, bandannas, haircuts.. as long as it doesn't harm the dog, no harm done


yea i sort of see it as a more permanent bow in the hair or bandana haha


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Graco22 said:


> LOL, you must be a young'un. ;-)


Nope,

I'm 33!

And never owned, heard of, or seen a popple until this thread.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> I'm 33!


You are not!!!

LIES!! BLATANT LIES!!


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm 33 too 

I didn't have a popple but my sister did!


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

KBLover said:


> Nope,
> 
> 
> 
> And never owned, heard of, or seen a popple until this thread.


you're also a boy. duh...


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Xeph said:


> You are not!!!
> 
> LIES!! BLATANT LIES!!


LOL

Don't tell me I'm gonna get carded on dog forums 




zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> you're also a boy. duh...



Cool, I can plead Not Guilty of Popple Ignorance by reason of Y Chromosome.

That's my story and I'm stickin' to it!


----------



## flyingduster (Dec 10, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> I never said it was *cruel*, I just don't understand why people want to do it, I'd love to know why.


Why would I groom her in a fun fancy trim? Cos it looks cool, I love grooming, and I love the end result of having a well groomed dog that looks (what I deem as) awesome.

I colour her because I love to do the colouring, I ADORE purple (anything) and it couples with my love of grooming and the whole loving the LOOK of her, both being well groomed and now well coloured! lol.

Hey, I wonder why people want to stick holes in their face, but they apparently like it, and like the look, so good for them and who am I to question why on earth they'd want to do that!!!? I personally prefer to express myself with my grooming and the colouring of my dog, and yes, the dog LOVES the attention it creates her!


The short version of why this particular 'person' would want to do this; it's _bl00dy_ cold here with winter clamping down it's jaws on us, it's grey and wet and gross, and I needed something to make me smile. Why else do we do ANYTHING in this life if it isn't to try be happier?????

Try being happier.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Happy Paws said:


> I never said it was *cruel*, I just don't understand why people want to do it, I'd love to know why.


why do people buy collars with patterns on them?

why do people buy leashes in different colors?

why do you dress the way you do?

why do people put art on their walls?

why do people cut their hair in different styles?

why do people buy a car with a certain color?


...those are all basically the same question that you are asking.


----------



## pandora (Mar 19, 2010)

I dont like this colouring of dogs I like the natural well groomed look. No nail varnish, no silly pompoms, no bows in hair, no colour..

But considering the abohorrent cruelty going on daily this silliness is nothing to get bothered about..


----------



## mrslloyd09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Um I'm falling for poodles more and more these days. I love ears dyed purple. Hands down my fave feature. Although, if I owned one, DH would divorce me if I brought it home with purple ears.


----------



## flyingduster (Dec 10, 2009)

hehe, luckily a purple poodle was on the cards well before I even MET my hubby!!! If he wanted me, he had to accept there WOULD be a purple poodle in his life at some stage... It's been 4 years, but I'm getting there now!!!! lol.

Pandora, the 'silly pompoms' were part of the original functional clip to aid poodles in their watery retrievals, and are generally accepted to be PART of a well groomed look for a poodle. Now, the ridiculous pile of hair on their heads and necks in the show ring, I can understand not liking that! LOL!


----------



## FridaysMom (May 9, 2010)

I read that you are using Manic Panic? Lol, I used that in my hair as a teen. Tangarine! Lol! Anyway, if I remember right (it was a LONG, LONG, LONG time ago, lol) it is not permanent. How long does it usually take to go away? Or do you have to shave and start over? Just curious, I have a white dog, you know! Lol!


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

I am also curious as to how long it lasts  Iorek isn't the type of dog that gets haircuts and he gets baths only about every 2-3 months. I am thinking that it will last a LONG time on him. I really am thinking about giving him a mohawk! I am just not sure of the colour


----------



## grab (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm just jealous that you have a white dog. My toy Poodle is black, but I've debated trying some dye to see if it tints the coat at all.


----------



## flyingduster (Dec 10, 2009)

I didn't use manic panic, though I know of loads of dog groomers who do use it, I just couldn't get my hands on manic panic as easily as I could the fudge I used!!!

It's not permanent, but it may not wash out totally for a long time. I don't know how long it will last, as this is my first dye job (as suggested by the title ) so we'll just have to wait and see! It has faded A LOT in the 2 weeks since I did it though, she's had one bath and a few leg-rinses in that time (it's late autumn here, so there's mud everywhere!) it's not a pale lilac colour rather than the vibrant purple it was... 

Note that others have found that reds/oranges last FOREVER, and might as well be permanent as the pale pink-ness of it hangs around even after a ton of washes! Greens/blues wash out much faster. This purple is definitely more of a pinky-purple than it was, due to the blues washing out faster than the red tones!!!!


----------



## StellaSquash (May 9, 2010)

I've never been a fan of colored poodles but I think that's because I've seen ones poorly done. I think she looks great and it's a wonderful effect. 

Spending time with your dog, gushing over them and making them look great is far better then sticking them out in the backyard while the owner ignores them for hours on end. Doesn't seem awful to me!!


----------



## TheBearCat (Jun 5, 2010)

I'll admit, I've never been crazy about dog dyes either, but this is probably the best I've ever seen. Extremely well done and vibrant! 

Shoot, I know a few people that could use your coloring skills.


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

I LOVE standard poodles, and Paris is BEAUTIFUL. Obviously very well cared for and loved, and amazingly patient for a puppy. LOL The dye, never used to be my thing, but I didn't think there was anything wrong with people who did it, but I have to admit, I never saw it so beautifully done. I love that.

Oh, and I'm older than dirt (compared to most on here) and I have no idea what a popple is... heading over to google in a bit.


----------



## flyingduster (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks guys! 

lol, and she's not a puppy, but yes she is patient! hehe


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

Aw sorry about confusing her age, but she's brilliant, super sweet looking, and still amazingly patient no matter what the age.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I only said "puppy" because it fit with my song xD


----------



## flyingduster (Dec 10, 2009)

lol! she's now 4 years old, and I've had her for nearly 2 years now!!  She's a darling


----------



## Ladyhawk (Feb 27, 2010)

I absolutely love your beautiful girl. First off she has the prettiest head and what a confident look! I think your grooming is top notch.


----------



## Cowgirl Kristin (Feb 19, 2010)

GREAT job! That is so cool!


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Nicely done


----------

